# Wearing glasses and all of a sudden Im seeing two dots with fibor up pin.



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Just shooting a fibor up pin with no lens. But Im seeing two dots, you can tell one brighter and one not as bright and use the brighter one but still bugs the life out of me. Fibor coming up from behind the up pin. Kinda odd and not sure how to go about avoiding this. Changed colors on fibors and that didnt help. Dont see two dots all the time.


Anyone else ever had this promblem?


PLan to try some differnt things but looking for suggestions.
DB


----------



## bowtodd (Jan 12, 2010)

DB i have had the same thing happen and yes it will drive you craze . i finaly went and got my eyes checked and new glasses . well things were even worse so back to the eye doc and explained archery he said i was looking thru the line of the magnafacation thay only put the mag for strait on thay made mine bigger . my biggest problem now is my glasses fogging and everything I buy is farce.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bowtodd said:


> DB i have had the same thing happen and yes it will drive you craze . i finaly went and got my eyes checked and new glasses . well things were even worse so back to the eye doc and explained archery he said i was looking thru the line of the magnafacation thay only put the mag for strait on thay made mine bigger . my biggest problem now is my glasses fogging and everything I buy is farce.


Try the product fog tec for fogging. It works great. 

I dont quite understand why it happening all of a sudden. I took a black marker and put a line around fibor to try and help but that didnt. Thanks DB


----------



## bowtodd (Jan 12, 2010)

mine was like all of a sudden also but I was at about 2 years that I had been to the eye doc


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

DB, Try opening your stance slightly, using a blinder, or simply squinting non dominant eye. Two possibilities exist, 1 is that both eyes are looking through the lens and fighting for dominance, 2 right eye looking through lens and left eye looking around lens. Tough to battle, but systematic approach should eliminate or at least minimize the effect.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Hey DB, Super Senior here that wears glasses. One thing that really helped was putting an LP light on my scope. That blue light doesn't seem to split and give the 2 dots as bad. I shoot no lens either. I got new glasses here last year and I started getting to dots even with the blue dot. Back to the eye doctor and he put a little different angle on the lens and everything went back to good.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

draw29 said:


> Hey DB, Super Senior here that wears glasses. One thing that really helped was putting an LP light on my scope. That blue light doesn't seem to split and give the 2 dots as bad. I shoot no lens either. I got new glasses here last year and I started getting to dots even with the blue dot. Back to the eye doctor and he put a little different angle on the lens and everything went back to good.


Im really considering that for sure. May be the answer.
DB


----------



## vaguru (Jan 2, 2003)

I have had that problem also. I believe it is caused by the front and rear surfaces of the lens. There is some refraction depending on the thickness of the lens. You can purchase special shooting glasses such as Knobloch, which allow the eyeglass lens to rotate, keeping it parallel to the sight. This has helped me greatly. Another thing, if you're wearing blended lenses, get yourself a pair of distance vision only, or old style bifocals. This worked well for me also. Then it's just a matter of finding the peep size required to bring that pin back to a single sharp object.

Hope this helps.


----------



## gud235 (Feb 7, 2004)

Try a.smaller peep


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

gud235 said:


> Try a.smaller peep


Have to go with smaller housing. Mine is all the way out on bar to fit now. Im not shooting a lens.

DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

vaguru said:


> I have had that problem also. I believe it is caused by the front and rear surfaces of the lens. There is some refraction depending on the thickness of the lens. You can purchase special shooting glasses such as Knobloch, which allow the eyeglass lens to rotate, keeping it parallel to the sight. This has helped me greatly. Another thing, if you're wearing blended lenses, get yourself a pair of distance vision only, or old style bifocals. This worked well for me also. Then it's just a matter of finding the peep size required to bring that pin back to a single sharp object.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks but Im not shooting a lens.
DB


----------



## gud235 (Feb 7, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Have to go with smaller housing. Mine is all the way out on bar to fit noow. Im not shooting a lens.
> 
> DB


Just try it. It's a small change, you can always put it back were it was.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I could be wrong....but astigmatism can be a major factor with that......I get that problem sometimes....have to close and refocus.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> Im really considering that for sure. May be the answer.
> DB


I bought a LP light at the classic last yr, best money i have spent in a while you wont reget it DB


----------



## Sackamous (Oct 26, 2009)

Just jump you glasses over your nose. When you turn to look threw your peep and site you will be looking threw the middle of the lense. I figured this out goofing off one day, you will be amazed how much better you can see your pins and the target.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

3Dblackncamo said:


> I bought a LP light at the classic last yr, best money i have spent in a while you wont reget it DB


I have tried them before and there OK. Just never liked batterys.
DB


----------



## vaguru (Jan 2, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> Thanks but Im not shooting a lens.
> DB


Has nothing to do with shooting a lens in the scope, is the refraction from the front surface of the lens in your glasses and the refraction from the the back surface of the lens in your glasses. The slight difference in the angleof these two surfaces gives you the 2 pins. Some glasses are worse than others. My progressive lens glasses are terrible. I bought some single vision glasses from Americas Best and they don't have this problem due to the lens being thinner, front and rear surfaces closer together.


----------



## vaguru (Jan 2, 2003)

Sackamous said:


> Just jump you glasses over your nose. When you turn to look threw your peep and site you will be looking threw the middle of the lense. I figured this out goofing off one day, you will be amazed how much better you can see your pins and the target.


This does what I explained in previous posts, keeps the lens in your glasses square with the pin. No front and rear surfaces to look through, therefore no refraction from the 2 surfaces of the lens in your glasses.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

vaguru said:


> Has nothing to do with shooting a lens in the scope, is the refraction from the front surface of the lens in your glasses and the refraction from the the back surface of the lens in your glasses. The slight difference in the angleof these two surfaces gives you the 2 pins. Some glasses are worse than others. My progressive lens glasses are terrible. I bought some single vision glasses from Americas Best and they don't have this problem due to the lens being thinner, front and rear surfaces closer together.



Ill ask on my next check out about single vision lens. Mine are not bifocals. There for seeing long distances. Been wearing glasses for many years. Thanks for the tip.
DB


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I have the same issue too. Just figured out which pin to look at.

Subscribing to this thread to hopefully find a solution.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Sackamous said:


> Just jump you glasses over your nose. When you turn to look threw your peep and site you will be looking threw the middle of the lense. I figured this out goofing off one day, you will be amazed how much better you can see your pins and the target.


Honestly this does work. Not sure if I like the look! I do think now it is the eye glass. 
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

XForce Girl said:


> I have the same issue too. Just figured out which pin to look at.
> 
> Subscribing to this thread to hopefully find a solution.



Shooter glasses is the true answer. Im just glad to know what causes it to start finding the solution.
DB


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Hey D.B., What is the correction on your right eye len's. I used to be a High power shooter and have a pair of Knobloch glasses at home. My correction at long distance is a -1.00. Found out if I put a -.75 in there it made the pin a lot more clear. If your lens's are in the -1.00 to -.75, I would be glad to send them for you to try before buying anything like this. Then you will be beating me in the Super Senior class someday.
If you have a real good eye doctor, his little drop in len's that he uses in his machine fit right on my Knobloch glasses. He gave me several around my correction and I took them home and tried them all afternoon until I got one that cleaned my pin up the best.


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

Here is an inexpensive thing to try before you spend a whole lot of time and money. I have the same problem- both eyes open- see two pins at different level, both fuzzy, two targest (or 6 vegas targets if inside)- take a piece of "Matte Finish" scotch tape and (figuring you are right handed) place it over the left edge of the left lens of your glasses. You should be able to still see ok if looking out of the glasses straight ahead of you. When you shoot, the tape will take your left eye out of the equation, but still allow you to keep it open and allow light in. If that works, then you can try things like hat blinders, shooters glasses, blocks that attach to your sight, eye patches, etc. Personally, I can shoot and practice for 2-3 seasons on 1 roll of scotch tape. 

"_Shooter glasses is the true answer. Im just glad to know what causes it to start finding the solution.
DB_--My vision is so bad that if I went to them, I'd be falling down when I tried to walk to the target!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I just came in from shooting and moving my string on the right side or middle of nose the string put my lens closer to middle of peep. I do think it keeping two eyes open as well because I notice it less with one eye closed.

Im going to try and few things before trying glasses.

Thanks for all the tips.
DB


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

try a small peep my pa was having the same problem then he went to a verifier and a 1/16th hole and now hes shooting better than he ever has and only sees one pin.


----------



## Sackamous (Oct 26, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> Honestly this does work. Not sure if I like the look! I do think now it is the eye glass.
> DB


Yea know what you mean, screw it though I can see! Lol Did get some odd looks the other day at the range, after a little while I noticed another guy try it and tell his buddie you know he is right. I'm going to ask at the eye doc next time I can afford a pair if it can be fixed, until then I'll just look like a idiot... A idiot that can see his pins and target really really well!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Sackamous said:


> Yea know what you mean, screw it though I can see! Lol Did get some odd looks the other day at the range, after a little while I noticed another guy try it and tell his buddie you know he is right. I'm going to ask at the eye doc next time I can afford a pair if it can be fixed, until then I'll just look like a idiot... A idiot that can see his pins and target really really well!


Honestly couldnt hurt my looks any! I got ugly all wrapped up.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Sackamous said:


> Yea know what you mean, screw it though I can see! Lol Did get some odd looks the other day at the range, after a little while I noticed another guy try it and tell his buddie you know he is right. I'm going to ask at the eye doc next time I can afford a pair if it can be fixed, until then I'll just look like a idiot... A idiot that can see his pins and target really really well!


Shot some more this evening. Actually by moving the glasses over, I can see the target better and shot darn well. Screw it right now Im going to keep shooting that way. Actually moves the glasses away from forehead and sweat in hot weather as well.
DB


----------



## Sackamous (Oct 26, 2009)

I've been shooting better since I started doing it too. I've mentioned it to other ppl complaining about there glasses also but I think your the first to ever try it. If ppl would just try it I think they would be amazed at the difference I know I was.


----------



## rjr240 (Aug 13, 2010)

Boone -
I am 55 yrs old and know exactly what you are talking about, without the sweet spot of my glasses lined up properly or definately without glasses I do see double pins , a left and right both fuzzy It didn't use to be a problem because for years I shot w string on rt side of my nose and didn't really know why. When I readjusted my form and got the string on the tip of nose where it belongs IMO, I understood. When I shoot spots I use a dual lens scope (no pins) and shoot without glasses The dual lens scope doesn't work well for 3D. For 3D with pins I just push my glasses to the left and hook the right nose piece over the bridge of my nose. It's works well and best of all it's free.. I have to admit that the shooter glasses sound pretty cool too. 
shoot well
RJR


----------



## bowhunter174t (Jan 24, 2011)

Whan I first started wearing glasses, I had to adjust from the tip of my nose to the string, to just slightly off to the side of my nose. This was the only way I could look threw the peep, and not be splitting it with the edge of my lens. Once I was comfortable it was the same to anchor there as it was to the tip of the nose.


----------



## BStokes (Dec 10, 2008)

Pull the fiber inside the post. Don't leave any of it outside the post. A smaller peep would definitely help.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Don't know if I read over this....but I had this issue and it was the fiber being to bright at the end. I would pull the fiber out and color the last inch with a black sharpie. Took care it for me. I have astigmatism and wear glasses shooting also do not use a lense.


----------

